# Best Fruit Fly source?



## Ryan (Feb 18, 2004)

Ordering more flies today, was wondering which you head best results with?

thanks
Ryan


----------



## addam4208283 (Feb 19, 2004)

I ordered four FF cultures and a 5lbs bag of media mix from Rand at fruit fly specialties about two months ago and am extremely happy with the products and services he provided.
http://www.fruitflyspecialties.com/

hope this helps.
ADAM


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2004)

I've had amazing success with Eds Fly Meat. 
J


----------



## AZDR_A (Mar 20, 2004)

*ff sucess*

I am with Justin on this one!!! I have no opinon on any other fruit fly company out there (I have never tried them). I have been using ED's Fly Meat for a long, long time. I was just recently turned on to Erin's Hydei formulated media, and it is so awesome! I alway's thought i could culture my Hydei with the same stuff as the smaller flies, but i have never had real great success with them. Until 2 weeks ago i got some Hydei cultures and a bag of the media for Hydei from Erin, and it really does work so much better. I already see larvae in cultures less than a week old!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Ed's stuff rocks and doesn't smell or mold up, which is a total plus. Put down the potato flakes and call him... its worth the extra $!


----------



## jbeetle (Feb 8, 2004)

I have had good results from a couple different places: ED's, fruitflies.net, and a couple others. If you have a small collection I would try a couple different types and see what works best for you. I personally save a lot of money by making my own for the most part, but I still do use some from other sources. I haven't gotten my mix to where I'd like it, but it produces just as good as most I have tried. So, I guess its really up to the individual and I think trying them for yourself would be the best... and as for the FF's themselves. The cultures I got from Tuss of fruitflies.net were *teeming* with flies. I started a ton of cultures off of them, still had tons to feed, and they lasted a very long time. Thats where I get mine now, whenever I do need them. The next ff medium I plan on trying is Randy's of fruitflyspecialties.com. I have to try it at those prices, and also since I have only heard good things.


----------



## JJuchems (Feb 16, 2004)

I bought from Black Jungle a few weeks ago. I am happy with buying from them and I would buy again.
later and Happy frogging,
Jason Juchems


----------



## steelcube (Mar 17, 2004)

If you want to breed ffs, any commercial medias would do.

If you want to breed dart frogs, find ff recipes from successful dart frogs breeders with proven track...

Flies raised in different medias contain different stuff.

SB


----------



## TonyT (Feb 16, 2004)

Though I have yet to try Randy at fruitflyspecialties.com, we have done business several times in the past and I was very pleased with everything. He is a great guy and I would recomend trying him for anything.

TonyT


----------



## geckguy (Mar 8, 2004)

I get my flies from flyculture.com, and I have only had good experiences. I also tried eds, and blackjungle, and they were good, but I prefer flyculture. I have never had any flies come dead from any of these suppliers.


----------



## MarkJ (Feb 15, 2004)

I used to use Eds and it would mold over and then I switched to making my own..and it still molded over.
It was not until about 3 weeks ago that I realized it wasn't the media but that I wasn't adding enough water. I used up the rest of my eds and used more water and wow! Greatest stuff ever! Better than any media I have ever made!
Plan to buy more at frogday to avoid evil shipping costs!


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

I hav used Carolina Bio's formula 4/24, for the past ten years and have had great results. I know that there are a lot of new products out there but I have not really had time to research them. 

I always stick to the motto that, "if it ain't broke, don't fix it." Maybe I'm just old fashoind like that. Do any of you know the specific reasons why these products work better or worse? Just curious.

-Blake


----------

